

Ask HN: How to be productive in a small startup - grosatuin

Hi we are a small startup with around 10 people in total and 3 developers.
We are still in a stage of doing things that don&#x27;t scale, but I have the feeling that the development is not productive at all. It takes us a long time to finish bigger features because we have to do a lot of others things.<p>Out of your experience what works best for the dev team at a small startup, so that it ca be productive.
======
pcmaffey
Set proper expectations. Everything takes about twice as long as you think, so
it's best to break things down into as small steps as possible. This is the
heart of agile / iterative dev, where productivity is measured by what you
learn and validate about your startup's premise.

If you're not feeling productive from day to day, it's because you're biting
off more than you can chew.

